# Eleuthera



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

"Eleuthera" is the Greek word for freedom. It is also the name of an island in the Bahamas. In 1647, it became, according to some, the site of the first republic in the New World, a commonwealth founded by Puritans who left England for Bermuda and found the need for even more religious freedom in on the island which they named "Eleuthera." The Eleutheran Adventurers truly experienced many amazing adventures including a shipwreck. The island's first religious services were held at a site known as the "Preacher's Cave," which may still be seen today. Their constitution, the first in the New Word, is dated July 9, 1647, and is on display to the public. Through difficulties they were sustained by help from colonists in Virginia and their fellow Puritans in Massachusetts. Thus began the first independent Puritan commonwealth in America. A nearby island was named New Providence in thanksgiving to God for his abundant mercies upon the settlers. 

http://www.geographia.com/bahamas/bselin01.htm

http://www.jabezcorner.com/Grand_Bahama/1647_articles.htm

http://islands.thebahamian.com/eleuthera.html

http://www.seaviewcottage.com/eleuthera.htm

http://www.briland.com/topmenu/hist.html


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool. We should visit there! ;-)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2005)

Sounds great! Puritan history and warm breezes!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2005)

Eleuthera is definitely the place to go if you want to study Puritan history while getting a good suntan!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Eleuthera is definitely the place to go if you want to study Puritan history while getting a good suntan!



Is there anything left of a Puritan community there?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I'm afraid not. There are Anglican, Roman Catholic, Methodist, Church of God and JW congregations. I wouldn't want to be there on the Lord's Day, but you can visit the Preacher's Cave and learn about the Puritans who settled there while sipping a Bahama Mama and wearing Bermuda shorts!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> I'm afraid not. There are Anglican, Roman Catholic, Methodist, Church of God and JW congregations. I wouldn't want to be there on the Lord's Day, but you can visit the Preacher's Cave and learn about the Puritans who settled there while sipping a Bahama Mama and wearing Bermuda shorts!



Slim pickens as for as churches to attend. Maybe the Methodist in a pinch. Of course, if a group goes we could have our own worship! We could even wear our hats and worship on the beach.... 

It does sound wonderful. I have a friend who wants to move to that area of the world. Perhaps we could all start a new Purtian colony.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)

Eleuthera:







Preacher's Cave:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

Eleuthera


----------

